# ferret toys



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey people, ive got a ferret and wonder what toys I can get her, in pet shop near me they haven't got ferret toys so just wonder what I could get her to play with such as cat or dog toys, if anyone has got any useful links or ideas on toys I could make with house hold items id be grateful.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Go to your local £1 shot and get some cat toys,


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

How about a few live rats? Might be messy but fun for the Ferret I'm sure. Don't think the rats would like it much though.

Philly


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Put a mouse in a small clear glass jar with holes in the lid so it can breath.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't you just stick them in your pants and let them play with your balls?









I know nothing about ferrets.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Don't you just stick them in your pants and let them play with your balls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.... When I saw that you had made the last comment I just knew I was going to find something like this!


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

zdp u funny man


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Funny Z, LOL.
Philly


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Don't you just stick them in your pants and let them play with your balls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whont last long, indeed


----------



## hunterich (Jan 17, 2011)

Look its not even funny. I posted this because id like to be given different ideas about toys, and no live animals


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Go to your local £1 shot and get some cat toys,


Sound advice, despite the price my Dog loves 'em! My local 99p store even occasionally stocks pig's ears, you should see his little face when you give him one!


----------

